# The Russian Mathias Wandel ?



## barkwindjammer (30 Mar 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0FpgdzR56c

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63gJAQm9fC0


----------



## Bigdanny (31 Mar 2013)

He has a cracking idea there. All he needs to do now is spray it green and black  . 

I saw this guys Portable Router Table using a makita saw bench last year. Its worth looking at as well.


----------



## custard (31 Mar 2013)

It's a home made Festool Domino!


----------



## Webby (1 Apr 2013)

great idea ...and thanks for finding


----------



## Hardwood66 (1 Apr 2013)

Look up the jessum mortise mill they look pretty cool


----------

